# Free motorhome dimensions sticker



## 89457 (May 24, 2005)

Dear all,

Caravan Guard have produced some free stickers which can be placed on your fold down sun visor and filled in with your motorhomes height, width and length in both imperial and metric units.

This is in response to seeing an increasing number of accidents involving motorhome roof damage caused by low barriers / bridges / car parks etc

You can get a sticker sent out to you completely free of charge, and with free postage here

*MODERATORS NOTE:
Please be aware that by accepting this offer you may be consenting to receive advertising material from Caravan Guard about their business and other promotional offers for partner companies. Motorhomefacts does not endorse this offer in any way..*


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fantastic idea had it on last van really miss it on new one!

Have filled it in and await its arrival.

Thank you.

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sticker*

Hello Caravanguard

Usefull addition to the glovebox. One of our members, Gillian/Autostratus goes slightly better though by carrying a photo of the van with the dimension on. Aswell as a memory jogger, it is a useful tool to argue with overseas toll booth attendants!

Russell


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Very clever marketing ploy.

I have no problem with it, as another quote is always useful.

Paul


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> Very clever marketing ploy.
> 
> I have no problem with it, as another quote is always useful.
> 
> Paul


Yes, quite. I didn't bother to fill in my details because I am already insured with them and will doubtless receive one when they send out my renewal documents! 

Harvey


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Be careful with this offer! I'm a currently happy customer of Caravan Guard, and have just renewed. But to get this sticker you have to agree to getting communications from them *and *from 3rd parties.

I always tick the box(es) to opt out of this - I've no problem with a company I have a contract with sending me stuff, but I draw the line at 3rd parties, no matter how "carefully selected" in the usual phrase.

Does "careful selection" ever amount to more than being willing to pay enough or is that just too cynical??

I'd like the sticker - but with these strings I'm sticking to home-made stickers!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I prefer the  >MHS...Rob  <  method - no hidden 'catches' with that one :wink:

Pete


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

Why not just make your own, print it out and stick it up with blu-tack?
:lol: 

I did just that, with a large red warning triangle , and incorporated a "Departure Check List" - things like

Steps - UP
EHU - Disconnected and Stowed
Fridge set to 12v
Fridge door locked
Water - Fresh Filled, Grey Emptied

&c..

Word doc included - adjust to suit 

:lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes they have swamped Out and About live too with this advert. 

Was going to fill it in and then backed off when I saw the 3rc parties section. 

We printed a great one off for ours that someone had put on here, we keep it in the sun visor and have used it on quite a few sticky moments. 

Mandy


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

How about a MHF version available to members only :?:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

The phone option is the only one I would be unhappy with and that is easily dealt with :twisted:


----------



## 89457 (May 24, 2005)

*3rd PARTY WORDING CLARIFICATION*

Caravan Guard would like to make clear that WE DO NOT PASS YOUR DETAILS ON TO THIRD PARTIES.

The wording on the web page reads as follows:

_We will post your sticker to you and keep you informed of Caravan Guard's discounts, promotions, products and services and also those of relevant third parties, by telephone, post or email. By clicking 'submit' you are agreeing to these terms.
_

By filling in your details atwww.caravanguard.co.uk/motorhomesticker and requesting a sticker you accept that WE may contact you with offers from us or third parties.

What this means is that Caravan Guard may send you an offer regarding a promotion between ourselves and a third party (such as an accessories company etc). However, we NEVER pass details of our prospective, current or past customers to ANY third parties.

I hope that this has clarified the matter and want to say thank you for everyones comments and feedback.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks have ordered one


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi
Well im insured with them and got mine with the documents. looks neater than my DIY one.....thought they might have combined it with a tax disc holder !!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As wsandme.


Dimensions printed and laminated along with arrival and departure list.

For son in law you understand. :lol: 


Dave p


----------

